# Checking RAM for Micron D9



## spencer22l (Apr 30, 2009)

Can I check my RAMs if they are Micron D9??

I recently got Kingston HyperX 8500 1G*2 and in a list it says some contains D9.
http://ramlist.i4memory.com/ddr2/

To be exact : "Micron D9GKX (B6-25E)" 

Is there a way to check for this?
Do I have to remove the heatsink? If so how is it done safely so I can re use my heatsink.


----------



## DanishDevil (Apr 30, 2009)

You have to take off the heatspreader.

If you RAM looks like this:







Pull the metal clips towards the top of the DIMM until they pop off.  Then you should be able to pull each side of the heatspreader away from the PCB.  Just be careful because Aluminum heatspreaders can bend if the thermaltape they use is really sticky.

Then your RAM IC's should look like this:


----------



## spencer22l (Apr 30, 2009)

DanishDevil said:


> You have to take off the heatspreader.
> 
> If you RAM looks like this:
> 
> ...



It looks exactly like that.

So I first pull 2 metal clips toward the top til they pop off. Then I pull both right and left
side of the heat spreader in the opposite direction of each other, right?

Then I can just reuse it by putting it back together?? 

Thanks


----------



## DanishDevil (Apr 30, 2009)

Yep, it's essentially metal held onto the memory chips by thermal tape.  Let me find a pic for you...






Probably similar to that on each side, but not quite as gooey


----------



## spencer22l (Apr 30, 2009)

DanishDevil said:


> Yep, it's essentially metal held onto the memory chips by thermal tape.  Let me find a pic for you...
> 
> http://forums.tweaktown.com/attachm...replace-memory-heat-spreaders-dsc00005vl6.jpg
> 
> Probably similar to that on each side, but not quite as gooey



Alright, thank you very much for quick and great reply,
I'm gonna take a look real soon as soon as I'm done my work.

(I dun even know why I'm asking this when I'm so busy lol  )


----------



## DanishDevil (Apr 30, 2009)

Hehe, let us know how it works out!


----------



## erocker (Apr 30, 2009)

Just make sure you don't rip the chips off when you pull apart the heatspreader!  Good luck!


----------



## kenkickr (Apr 30, 2009)

If they feel like you have to really pull to get the spreaders off...take some goo gone and let a little sit in there for 10-15 sec and then try to pull gently, repeat til they come off.

Once off take some 70-90% Alcohol and cotton swabs, and clean the ram really good.


----------



## DanishDevil (Apr 30, 2009)

Will the goo gone do anything to the thermal tape?  Remember, he wants to be able to pop them back on and reuse them.


----------



## spencer22l (Apr 30, 2009)

DanishDevil said:


> Will the goo gone do anything to the thermal tape?  Remember, he wants to be able to pop them back on and reuse them.



That's what I was wondering too, if I could just re use it ...

Anyways I'll think about that after I try.
I'm almost done my work, I hate works!


----------



## spencer22l (Apr 30, 2009)

One more question before, do I check both or just one ram?
They're 2 in 1 module.. so I only need to check 1 right??


----------



## ace80 (Apr 30, 2009)

In theory they should be the same, just take your time as erocker said.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Apr 30, 2009)

I actually ripped 2 chips off a reaper stick trying to see what chips they were.

Be careful,if they feel like they're stuck really well,i'd give it a miss.


----------



## spencer22l (Apr 30, 2009)

Thanks for the advise, I will really be careful!


----------



## ShRoOmAlIsTiC (Apr 30, 2009)

dont want to hijack the thread but does anyone know what gskill uses in there F2-8500CL5D-4GBPK


----------



## sneekypeet (Apr 30, 2009)

ShRoOmAlIsTiC said:


> dont want to hijack the thread but does anyone know what gskill uses in there F2-8500CL5D-4GBPK



Did you try the link in the first post of this thread and see if they are listed?


----------



## spencer22l (Apr 30, 2009)

wow I can't even take those metal clips out. 
And I got 2 cuts...

Anyone go any suggestions?

And they look like these :


----------



## sneekypeet (Apr 30, 2009)

carefully use a knife or sharpish utensil to pry them up a bit at the ends, they will eventually let loose. Be very careful not to cut yourself or scratch up the finish too badly. You do realize this is warranty voiding things you are attempting, correct?


----------



## spencer22l (Apr 30, 2009)

Yes, thanks for the tip, I finally did it.
And I do realize that this voids the warranty.

After all that, it's not D9... 

But it says :

Elpida TWN
E5108AJBG
-1J-E
074409B64

on the chip




Picture, isn't too good so I wrote it down.
Is this a good chip also.. ?


----------



## kenkickr (Apr 30, 2009)

DanishDevil said:


> Will the goo gone do anything to the thermal tape?  Remember, he wants to be able to pop them back on and reuse them.



It wouldn't damage, like rip it to shit.  It would just soften the tape so it would come off more easier.  I use it take take backplates off for customers heatsinks that can't use it on their boards.  Sorry I didn't respond sooner, my daughter and I were watching "Marley and Me."


----------



## Beertintedgoggles (Apr 30, 2009)

I realize you already have the heatspreader off and sorry for the luck.... well, not sure if the Elpida clock all that well (only one true way to find out, push them hard) but with my ram I found that taking a heat gun (hair dryer will also work) to the spreaders will loosen the adhesive so you can pull the spreaders off.  I pulled the spreaders off my Kingston ram (PC3200) hoping to find BH-5 or TCCD chips; they weren't but they were cooled better with airflow over the bare chips without the spreader.


----------



## spencer22l (Apr 30, 2009)

You mean, your chip was cooler without any spreaders?
Or do you mean the thermal tape??


----------



## sneekypeet (Apr 30, 2009)

http://www.tweaktown.com/reviews/2725/xigmatek_cuirassier_n002_memory_heat_spreaders/index.html

Check out the temperature testing on those.


----------



## spencer22l (Apr 30, 2009)

http://www.tweaktown.com/articles/2725/xigmatek_cuirassier_n002_memory_heat_spreaders/index8.html
This page??

Right now on stock 2.2v, my memorys are at 5-5-5-15 1136. Hopefully this will be stable.


----------



## DanishDevil (Apr 30, 2009)

5-5-5-15 @ 1136 isn't bad.

That ramlist is mostly out of date.  Many manufacturers use highly binned Micron chips to establish a name for RAM, and then for one of many reasons switch them out for other chips.

Congrats for finding out the truth for yourself


----------



## sneekypeet (Apr 30, 2009)

spencer22l said:


> http://www.tweaktown.com/articles/2725/xigmatek_cuirassier_n002_memory_heat_spreaders/index8.html
> This page??
> 
> Right now on stock 2.2v, my memorys are at 5-5-5-15 1136. Hopefully this will be stable.



Yes that page. At the voltage you are running it makes no real difference if they are on or off. The bigger difference is found by just adding some direct airflow.


----------



## spencer22l (Apr 30, 2009)

I couldn't get it stable there,
only 1113 5-5-5-15 I could.... Guess this isn't so great


----------



## Beertintedgoggles (Apr 30, 2009)

spencer22l said:


> You mean, your chip was cooler without any spreaders?
> Or do you mean the thermal tape??



Yeah they ran cooler without the heat spreaders and I could overclock them further (this was with DDR ram).  If a thermal epoxy was used instead of the tape, or use thermal paste and some clips to hold the spreaders on, then maybe the spreaders would have been worthwhile.


----------



## spencer22l (Apr 30, 2009)

So, if I'm gonna keep it at stock 2.2v, what should I do?

remove both thermal tape and heat spreader? or just the thermal tape?
or remove both then replace the tape with my thermal paste??

And also, how much volt can I safely give to my rams??


----------



## DanishDevil (Apr 30, 2009)

For Elipedia, I'm not 100% sure, but I wouldn't go over 2.25v myself.  Maybe 2.3v.  Micron D9s can scale pretty well with extra voltage, in which case I wouldn't go over 2.35v.  2.4v is kind of the RAM killer for non-micron ICs.

Of course, all of this is at your own risk, and I am not at all liable if you fry your RAMs like chicken fingers


----------



## spencer22l (May 1, 2009)

In the end at stock voltage I could only get it to stabilize at 1122mhz 5-5-5-15. 

I even tried 1127 but that wouldn't work.

But still, thank you all for helping me find out my chips!


----------



## n-ster (May 1, 2009)

just curious, but on what voltage did you do that? did you try 1122 cas 5 but on a lower voltages? cause sometimes you can OC more, but sometime you can lower voltages and still be stable


----------



## spencer22l (May 1, 2009)

Ohh, I totally forgot about lowering my voltage.

It was at stock 2.2v, I'm gonna try and lower it now


----------



## n-ster (May 1, 2009)

You could also try 2.25 or 2.3 (at your own risk but it should be fine) and try to clock higher


----------



## spencer22l (May 1, 2009)

I might give those a try also,

and how would you test for stability?

I do 32m super pi, 4 short s&m memory test, 5 pass of linx


----------



## n-ster (May 1, 2009)

I don<t know much about that lol  but memtest should be good...


----------



## spencer22l (May 1, 2009)

I was thinking more of a quick test, but I think 32m pi is good.
Cus it seems that if I pass 32m pi, I pass everything else, but I dont always pass pi 32m 
jus cus I passed other tests like even linpacks


----------



## n-ster (May 1, 2009)

as I said, this isn't my forte so yo're probably more right than I am  so you tried to up or down you Vs?


----------



## spencer22l (May 1, 2009)

Just stabilized with 2.1v I'm gonna lower it more now 
then when I've got my lowest, I'll raise it a bit n try ocing more


----------



## n-ster (May 1, 2009)

nice  IMO, I would just stay with the lowest you can get... That OC is probably enough anyways... if you want to do something, try to tighten your timings and giving it more voltage


----------



## spencer22l (May 1, 2009)

I lowered it to 1.9v and ran 32m and it restarted like in a second...
So I raised it to 1.95 and now it's going good through 6 loop currently,
I think this will be stable. Afterward, I will test out higher clocks with 2.3v

I've already tried tightening it before at stock 1066 and 2.2v but didn't work even with 2.3v


----------



## n-ster (May 1, 2009)

IMO, unless you get 1200+ with 2.3, stay at 1.9


----------



## spencer22l (May 1, 2009)

I was thinkin the same also, thanks again


----------



## n-ster (May 1, 2009)

np... but I'm pretty sure that I didn't help you much except reminding you that you could lower voltages lol

Can't wait to get a rig


----------



## spencer22l (May 1, 2009)

well that was a lot of help, because raising my volt a bit didn't do anything!
So Im good with 1122 5-5-5-15 1.95v 

When are you getting your new rig??


----------



## Wile E (May 1, 2009)

sneekypeet said:


> http://www.tweaktown.com/reviews/2725/xigmatek_cuirassier_n002_memory_heat_spreaders/index.html
> 
> Check out the temperature testing on those.



Any reviews on the HDT spreaders yet?  I might get some if they prove effective.


----------



## spencer22l (May 1, 2009)

Wile E said:


> Any reviews on the HDT spreaders yet?  I might get some if they prove effective.



No idea, lol


----------



## n-ster (May 1, 2009)

idk... I think I'll get it beginning of July except the GPU... will wait for DX11... will probably buy the cheapest DX 11 I can find (in August) then upgrade later, like christmas/boxing day or Black friday


----------



## spencer22l (May 1, 2009)

nicee, what kind of build? intel? amd? for game??

Anyways, for the new vga, get a cheap one that can oc a hell lot lol!
like 4830 can be oced to beat 4850 and 4770 can do that also i heard


----------



## sneekypeet (May 1, 2009)

Wile E said:


> Any reviews on the HDT spreaders yet?  I might get some if they prove effective.



the sample never got sent, dont know If I will have the opprtunity, I would think the HDT pipe wuld make it better, but again I feel the ariflow is needed to make it woth anything.


----------



## Wile E (May 1, 2009)

sneekypeet said:


> the sample never got sent, dont know If I will have the opprtunity, I would think the HDT pipe wuld make it better, but again I feel the ariflow is needed to make it woth anything.



I have a SpotCool blowing on my ram, so airflow isn't a problem anyway.


----------



## n-ster (May 1, 2009)

spencer22l said:


> nicee, what kind of build? intel? amd? for game??
> 
> Anyways, for the new vga, get a cheap one that can oc a hell lot lol!
> like 4830 can be oced to beat 4850 and 4770 can do that also i heard



wtv is best by then  if I have the cash I def want to go i7 920  yup for gaming and wtv else I will discover

Yup I like OCable cheap stuff  kinda like those ddr3 1066 Crucials that can get to double that speed (2ghz+)


----------



## spencer22l (May 1, 2009)

Kingston HyperX with Elpida chipset seems good too as well as
Avantium (I think Japanese..??) with Elpida is great OC rams for ddr3


----------

